# Rodrygo



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)

Nome: Rodrygo Silva de Goes
Data di nascita: 09/01/2001	
Luogo di nascita: Osasco
Altezza: 173 cm
Nazionalità: Brasile
Posizione: esterno sinistro 
Piede: destro
Squadra attuale: Santos
Scadenza: 31.12.2022

Rodrygo nasce ad Osasco il 9 gennaio 2001 ed esordisce nel calcio professionistico soltanto l'anno scorso, in autunno, nel 3-1 rifilato dal Santos all'Atletico Mineiro, mentre allo scorso marzo risale l'esordio in Copa Libertadores. 
Di Rodrygo si parla già un gran bene, sebbene il giocatore si sia appena affacciato nel professionismo, grazie alle sue doti tecniche ben oltre la media rispetto ai pari età.

Rodrygo è un esterno sinistro offensivo molto creativo, dotato di un ottimo controllo, di visione di gioco e di discrete doti di passaggio; il brasiliano ha anche una buona velocità di base ed è abile nel dribbling, sia in velocità che nello stretto.
Il giocatore, grazie alle sue qualità tecniche, dispone anche di un tiro abbastanza preciso ed è abbastanza generoso in fase di ripiegamento, già attento alla necessità per un esterno di saper interpretare entrambe le fasi.
Naturalmente parliamo di un giocatore molto giovane, che si è appena affacciato nel calcio dei grandi e che dovrà crescere ancora molto nel decision making, nella concentrazione, nel gioco di squadra e in tutte gli altri fondamentali necessari per eccellere tra i professionisti; Rodrygo, nonostante la suddetta velocità, infatti è un calciatore ancora tutto da costruire, sia da un punto di vista fisico, sia da un punto di vista tattico prima di poter capire che tipo di esterno potrà diventare.

Quel che è certo è che non mancano le premesse per diventare un grande calciatore, ma adesso sta tutto nella testa e nei piedi del ragazzino che proprio ieri è stato premiato come giocatore rivelazione del Paulistão appena conclusosi, dove ha collezione 12 presenze e tre reti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2018)




----------



## ralf (12 Aprile 2018)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nome: Rodrygo Silva de Goes
> Data di nascita: 09/01/2001
> Luogo di nascita: Osasco
> Altezza: 173 cm
> ...



L'ho visto di recente contro il Nacional Montevideo in Libertadores e ha fatto un goal pazzesco. È diventato il più giovane calciatore brasiliano di sempre a segnare nella Coppa Libertadores. Anche lui come Neymar e Coutinho è cresciuto nel Futsal, per essere un 2001 ha una velocità sia di gambe che di pensiero fuori dal comune.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Aprile 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> L'ho visto di recente contro il Nacional Montevideo in Libertadores e ha fatto un goal pazzesco. È diventato il più giovane calciatore brasiliano di sempre a segnare nella Coppa Libertadores. Anche lui come Neymar e Coutinho è cresciuto nel Futsal, per essere un 2001 ha una velocità sia di gambe che di pensiero fuori dal comune.


Sì, io l'ho visto soltanto in un paio di gare, spinto dal gran parlare che si fa intorno a questo calciatore. Le potenzialità sono innegabili, ma non me la sento di sbilanciarmi più di tanto, perché parliamo di un ragazzo che ha appena compiuto diciassette anni.


----------



## ralf (27 Aprile 2018)

Joga muito 






In Brasile lo paragonano già a Neymar.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (28 Aprile 2018)

Giovanissimo vero, non mi sembra però nemmeno lontanamente al livello di Neymar alla sua età. Inoltre ricordiamo sempre che anche Gabigol sembra un giocatore di calcio in quel campionato.


----------



## ralf (2 Maggio 2018)

In Spagna lo danno già in orbita Barça.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> In Spagna lo danno già in orbita Barça.


Buonanotte. Hanno preso pure già Arthur, tra l'altro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giovanissimo vero, non mi sembra però nemmeno lontanamente al livello di Neymar alla sua età. Inoltre ricordiamo sempre che anche Gabigol sembra un giocatore di calcio in quel campionato.


Infatti nulla toglie che possa fare la fine di Gabigol, ma per la sua età il talento è innegabile; staremo a vedere cosa diventerà.


----------



## ralf (3 Giugno 2018)

Stando a quanto riportato da Mundo Deportivo, su Rodrygo ci sarebbero Barça, City, Psg e Liverpool.






Intanto oggi prima tripletta in 9 minuti contro il Vitoria.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Giovanissimo vero, non mi sembra però nemmeno lontanamente al livello di Neymar alla sua età. Inoltre ricordiamo sempre che anche Gabigol sembra un giocatore di calcio in quel campionato.



Non c'entra nulla con Gabigol sopratutto a livello di testa, questo ragazzino ha assolutamente tutto per fare una carriera al top, una società con un progetto tecnico serio e competitivo invece di puntare su un 32 anni come Callejon sarebbe già in brasile chiudendo col Santos per Rodrygo, peccato davero..


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2018)

Ho smesso di seguire il campionato brasiliano da quando è andato via Neymar, quindi non conosco.
Tuttavia mi sembra che il talento ci sia... ma di giocatori così in Brasile ne escono 10 all'anno... Scommettere su chi sfonderà è un po' una roulette russa.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Joga muito
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basta vedere il suo controllo di palla per capire che parliamo di un ragazzo di qualità straordinaria che in più sembra con la testa a posto.. clausola di 50 mln di E, lo vogliono in tanti ovviamente i soliti Real e Barcelona ma lui ha detto che vuole essere titolare..

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Calhanoglu
Suso Luan Rodrygo
Cutrone​
 

E torniamo a vedere calcio a San Siro..


----------



## 7vinte (7 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Basta vedere il suo controllo di palla per capire che parliamo di un ragazzo di qualità straordinaria che in più sembra con la testa a posto.. clausola di 50 mln di E, lo vogliono in tanti ovviamente i soliti Real e Barcelona ma lui ha detto che vuole essere titolare..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



Ma parli seriamente?


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma parli seriamente?



Assolutamente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Basta vedere il suo controllo di palla per capire che parliamo di un ragazzo di qualità straordinaria che in più sembra con la testa a posto.. clausola di 50 mln di E, lo vogliono in tanti ovviamente i soliti Real e Barcelona ma lui ha detto che vuole essere titolare..
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



Lo sanno anche i sassi che diventerà un campione, altro che “ ne nascono 10 all anno così “. 

Concordo con chi ha scritto sopra, una società con i soldi lo avrebbe già preso. 

Fenomeno vero, Luan mi sembra ancora troppo fumoso


----------



## Goro (7 Giugno 2018)

A 50 milioni verrebbe distrutto alla sua prima partita a San Siro


----------



## ralf (7 Giugno 2018)

Secondo Marca (giornale di Madrid vicino al Real), Real Madrid e Santos avrebbero trovato un accordo sulla base di 45 mln di euro.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Giugno 2018)

ralf ha scritto:


> Secondo Marca (giornale di Madrid vicino al Real), Real Madrid e Santos avrebbero trovato un accordo sulla base di 45 mln di euro.



Pazzesco! 

Anche in brasile c'è la conferma, quindi manca solo la ufficialità, i numeri sono 45 mln per il cartellino più 7 mln in commissioni CASH E SUBITO, cosi hanno convinto sia il Santos che il giocatore che restera in brasile fino a gennaio quando avra 18 anni, hanno pratticamente ripetuto la operazione di Vinicius Jr ma questa volta secondo me hanno veramente fatto un affarone.


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Giugno 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo sanno anche i sassi che diventerà un campione, altro che “ ne nascono 10 all anno così “.
> 
> Concordo con chi ha scritto sopra, una società con i soldi lo avrebbe già preso.
> 
> Fenomeno vero, Luan mi sembra ancora troppo fumoso



Luan più che fumoso direi un po' discontinuo ma anche sempre più decisivo quando vuole.. gli basta davero poco per vincere e fare la differenza nel Gremio, secondo me per migliorare deve lasciare il brasile sopratutto per una questione motivazionale, a noi ci manca troppo uno cosi tecnico e veloce di testa, quindi in questo Milan di Gattuso lo vedrei benissimo, sarebbe un partner ideale per Suso, Jack e sopratutto Calhanoglu perche con Luan parliamo anche di un rifinitore.


----------



## Boomer (8 Giugno 2018)

Incredibile che un 17 enne possa costare 45 Ml senza aver dimostrato praticamente nulla. Ma Ronaldo a 17 anni ( che segnava 1 gol a partita al PSV ) quanto diamine sarebbe costato oggi? 200 ml?


----------



## Chrissonero (8 Giugno 2018)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Incredibile che un 17 enne possa costare 45 Ml senza aver dimostrato praticamente nulla. Ma Ronaldo a 17 anni ( che segnava 1 gol a partita al PSV ) quanto diamine sarebbe costato oggi? 200 ml?



Quel Ronaldo del PSV minimo quanto Mbappe 160 mln quel Ronaldo di del in**r post mondiale vinto minimo 300 mln.


----------



## Boomer (8 Giugno 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Quel Ronaldo del PSV minimo quanto Mbappe 160 mln quel Ronaldo di del in**r post mondiale vinto minimo 300 mln.



Considerando che era 1000000000000 volte più forte di Mbappe forse 200 ml sono pochi. Boh sti prezzi hanno veramente poco senso. Ricordo che Kakà fu preso a 8 ml ( più commissioni e porcate varie ) ma anche Pato intorno ai 20 ( e non mi sembra che Rodrygo sia più forte di quel Pato ).


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Giugno 2018)

Per la cronaca, il presidente del Santos ha ufficializzato la cessione al Real per 50 milioni della clausola più si parla di 12 per commissioni varie.

In pratica il Real per i due minorenni Vinicius e Rodrygo ha speso oltre 100 milioni.

Questo per dire che con 200 milioni di budget non ci rifai nemmeno una mezza squadra decente, se intendi muoverti tra profili di un certo livello.


----------

